# Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige 120L/240L: Vorabtest der Wasserkühlungen im PCGHX-Forum



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige 120L/240L: Vorabtest der Wasserkühlungen im PCGHX-Forum*

					Günstige Wasserkühlungen für Prozessoren mit 120/240er-Radiatoren haben in den letzten Jahren an Bedeutung gewonnen. Mittlerweile bieten mehrere Hersteller solche Kühllösungen an. Mit den neuen Eisberg-Modellen möchte Cooler Master ganz vorne mitmischen. Ob das gelingt, klärt der Vorabtest von Klutten im PCGHX-Forum.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige 120L/240L: Vorabtest der Wasserkühlungen im PCGHX-Forum*


----------



## beren2707 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige 120L/240L: Vorabtest der Wasserkühlungen im PCGHX-Forum*

Wie üblich, ein wirklich toller und vor allem sehr informativer (Vorab-)Test, den Klutten abliefert. Das macht Hoffnung auf die endgültige Fassung, da würde ich einiges dafür geben, die 240er zu testen. Die würde sich bestimmt gut im Gehäuse machen.


----------



## XXTREME (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige 120L/240L: Vorabtest der Wasserkühlungen im PCGHX-Forum*

Für meinen Geschmack zu teuer für ein Fertigsystem. Für 160-180€ kann ich mir auch was besseres basteln . Somit bleibe ich wohl erstmal noch meiner H2O 920 treu.


----------

